# ASAT Elite Series pants, gloves + beanie review



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

I recently purchased a few ASAT camo items from FallFever here in the classifieds. I pair of elite extreme gloves (size M), an elite extreme beanie, and elite essential pants (size M). Here are my thoughts

Extreme Gloves ****
First off, the gloves. I have an older pair of ASAT gloves that didn't fit well. The palms were too small, even for my modestly sized hands, and they They were fine for warm days, but too light for cooler temps. I had high hopes for the new Elite series gloves. the good news is they fit much better than the old ASAT gloves, and they're perfect for cooler fall days. The fleece cuff is very soft and comfortable, although it does not stretch very much, so you might have trouble getting your meat-hooks in the gloves. Once you do get your hands in, the fit is much improved over the old ASAT gloves. However, I found the thumb to be slightly too short relative to the other fingers. There is a rubberized textured palm grip that extends up the middle and index fingers as well. Bowhunters who use index finger releases may not like the reduced finger sensitivity because of the grip, but I didn't have much trouble adjusting when shooting my bow. There's just enough stretch in the material to maintain finger dexterity, and I was able to pick up small arrow nocks off the ground with no trouble. There's also a convenient removable plastic clip and two permanently attached D-rings on the wrist so you can hook them together. The ASAT Extreme glove construction is excellent with tight seams and no loose threads. the fleeced lining is very comfortable and warm without being bulky, but you'd want a heavier pair for winter or very cold fall days. Everyone's hands are different, and getting the right fit is a very personal matter, so take this into consideration when you're glove shopping. However overall, the new ASAT gloves get the thumbs up.

Extreme Beanie ****
Now for the beanie. I've tried a LOT of camo beanies on and many of them seem to fit awkwardly: either the headband is way too tight, or there's too much material resulting in a silly balloon look. Many are also made of very cheap fleece that offers little warmth, especially considering the price. I'm happy to report that the ASAT extreme beanie has an excellent fit, lies flat on your head without unnecessary bulk, and is quite warm considering just how thin the fleece is. It also offers scent control with nano silver treatment. I can't speak for deer, elk or other animals, but after wearing it for 3 days straight, it didn't smell. Again, for cold temps below freezing, I'd opt for a fully windproof fleece or very heavy berber fleece hat, but the ASAT beanie would be excellent from spring until the snow starts to fall. It's a sharp looking hat to boot.

Elite Essential Pants ****
I have a pair of the cotton BDUs from ASAT, so I was looking forward to upgrading to pants that could handle slightly tougher weather conditions. The Elite Essential pants are cotton, but they have scent control, waterproofing treatment, and some sweet extras.

The front slash pockets are very deep and can hold a lot of essentials. In addition, there are two rear pockets and two cargo pockets all with handy zippers. The cargo pockets have expandable bellows for bulky gear, and the bellows are smartly designed to face rearward so they won't snag on brush as you're walking. A very generous double-layered gusset in the crotch will keep you from spitting the seam. Ribbon-style ankle ties let you snug down the bottoms. the waistband offers suspender loops and a metal grommet front button for extra durability...very nice. 

For ground pounders, there are two internal knee pouches for slip in knee pads. It's another thoughtful touch that makes these pants stand out.

Lastly, there are two adjustable waist tabs so you can cinch down the waist without the need for a belt. It's a convenient feature, but if you're wearing a backpack with a waist belt, or a heavier fanny pack, the metal waist tabs can really rub, even bruise your hip bones after a long day of hiking. The tabs are fine for treestand hunting and easier day hunts, but for backpack hunts, I'd advise removing them and using a low profile webbing belt. 

Overall, the fit is quite good, but the pants were just a little snug in the seat. This shouldn't be a dealbreaker though for most folks, as I've got beefy legs for a relatively thin waist.

In addition to offering silver based scent control, the Essential pants have a Lotus waterproofing treatment. I was a bit hesitant to buy a pair of cotton pants, as I know how well today's synthetics perform in demanding conditions, but I think I made a good choice. I haven't had the change to wear the pants in the rain yet, but I did a quick sink test, running water over them. It beaded up immediately and I had to rub pretty hard to get any moisture through the pants. I'm not sure I'd take them out in a heavy downpour, but for an unexpected shower or damp spring conditions, I'm sure they'd work well.

The pants are double stitched in most places, the seams are neat, and there weren't any loose threads. Overall construction is excellent.

At $80 the ASAT Essential pants aren't cheap, but they are less expensive than pants from Day One Camo and Lone Wolf Woolens that would offer similar scent control and water resistance features. They are worth every penny.


----------

